# Fluffs need help!!



## Starsmom

*I don't want to detour from the other Shelter Challenge threads so I started this one...*

*In case anyone missed the Ranking Thread for today and are not aware of the stats we are going backwards - losing ground from the first days tally. Right now there are 116 people on the board either members or lurking guests. HAS EVERYONE VOTED TODAY? The rescued babies need help! They need you to vote every day, they need that prize money. If you don't think it is worth your time or effort, please look at this thread - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/108448-do-you-remember-me.html#post1837304 She is aptly named HOPE!*
*If you haven't VOTED today click here**** and vote for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA. I thank you, the fluffs thank you!*


----------



## michellerobison

I voted this morning,on my 4 devices...,it's my morning ruitine,though sometimes I do try to squeek in another vote later in the evening,if I can get past the security......just tried,crap,they're on to me...


----------



## MalteseJane

They are on to me too. They don't let me vote twice.


----------



## Sandcastles

The women's group that I belong to has pledge to vote every day. We have all made the commitment to vote before challenging the NYT puzzle each morning (one way to remind us to vote)

They fell in love with Lucy - and this week they will meet "Hope" (via SM) I plan on "taking" her with me, via laptop.


Allie


----------



## Starsmom

Sandcastles said:


> The women's group that I belong to has pledge to vote every day. We have all made the commitment to vote before challenging the NYT puzzle each morning (one way to remind us to vote)
> 
> They fell in love with Lucy - and this week they will meet hope (via SM) I plan on "taking" her with me via laptop.
> 
> 
> Allie


THANK YOU, ALLIE, AND ALL THE LADIES IN YOUR WOMENS GROUP! :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I got my vote in today. Thanks for keeping the challenge in the spotlight!


----------



## Starsmom

*There's 130 people on here now - 38 members, and 92 lurking guests...did everyone vote in the Shelter Contest today for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA?*
*click the icon if you have not voted today----->*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Yes I voted and even posted a 'plea" in the other "anything-goes" forum in case some don't get to scroll down to all the other forums. 
Maybe post a plea in the "maltese related' woth the voting icon for more exposure?


----------



## Starsmom

Again tonight there are 6 members, and a whopping 93 lurking guests on the board. PLEASE go here  and vote for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue tonight and every day/night from here on until the end of the Challenge

This is what this rescue does for the fluffs...ISN'T THIS WORTH THE 60 SECONDS OF YOUR TIME TO VOTE?

Attached Thumbnails
BEFORE


AFTER MANY MONTHS IN RESCUE


----------



## Starsmom

Hello fellow SM members and lurking guests. This is the semi-nightly reminder to VOTE in the SHELTER CONTEST for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA. If you VOTEd this morning great, but please go back now and VOTE again - trust me, it will work!:chili: If you have NOT VOTEd today please do so by clicking on this icon **then this tab and make your VOTE for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue Escondido CA - NOTE: It must be entered as written here. As always the fluffs thank you, and so do I! :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart

Thank you so much Marsha for keeping this in the forfront. Voted and will continue too. thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

I think we've penetrated the beurocracy... we can vote twice a day if we vote in teh morning and in the evening. I've been using all for devices and squeaking out 2 votes each,8 votes per day..
So if you have a computer,a lap top and a smart phone,you can vote 3 times,or if you time it right 6 times. However many computers and smart phones you have,each has it's own IP so you can vote on it....


----------



## Starsmom

*There are 99 people on the baord right now - 31 members, 68 lurking guests. *

*SM members, have you VOTED today? To our lurking guests, (I'm begging here) to please VOTE in the SHELTER CONTEST for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA. *

*HELP THE FLUFFS! *


----------



## Starsmom

*It's time to VOTE for the second time today OR if you haven't VOTED today, do it NOW! The fluffs thank you in advance 'cause they really, really need your help!! :yes:*

*Oh! In case you don't know who to VOTE for it's - American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA. CLICK the icon below.:ThankYou:*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

94 people on the board now...how many have VOTED today?How many voted 2 times today? NOW is the time to vote again -I just did. Come on now, the fluffs need us! VOTE,VOTE,VOTE!!!!!

**​


----------



## CheriS

Marsha, and all who help to keep this forefront, I want to thank you. I would most likely forget to vote some days without the reminder, so I really appreciate it. It's such a little thing to do, takes no time at all. For all the help and info I've rec'd from this forum, it's the very least I can do. 

Cheri S


----------



## Starsmom

Just keeping this in the limelight -

There are 114 on the board now - how many have voted for the first time today?

VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE! THEN VOTE AGAIN TONIGHT! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Still voting on all 4 devices twice a day,that's 8 chances to save a fluff! You can vote on a smart phone,Iphone,Droid,Blackberry,you name it,if you can surf the internet on a phone,you can vote.


----------



## Starsmom

*It's that time again...VOTE for 2nd time today if you haven't already, or the first time for the day. PLEASE, just VOTE!!!!*

**​


----------



## mysugarbears

i won't ask why, but i was able to vote 2x today!


----------



## Starsmom

mysugarbears said:


> i won't ask why, but i was able to vote 2x today!


We have found if you vote in the morning you can go back 12 hours later and vote again! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## allheart

Got a zebra today. And will go back and vote 12 hours from now. How are we ranked now? I can't tell.

Vote Vote Vote


----------



## Starsmom

*Your Attention Please!*

*If you haven't already, it's time to vote for the second time today!!! :chili::chili:*

*Remember, this isn't a contest to get the winner free photos, it's a contest to allow life saving medical care to the fluffs we all care and l:heart:ve!! *

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*
**​


----------



## allheart

*Your Attention Please!*

*If you haven't already, it's time to vote for the second time today!!! :chili::chili:*

*Remember, this isn't a contest to get the winner free phots, it's a contest to allow life saving medical care to the fluffs we all care and l:heart:ve!! *

*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*

**​[/QUOTE]

Got a goat this time. I get so darn nervous that I won't know the animal. And had to look real hard to make sure it was a goat :blush:. Will be voting again in 12 hours :chili::chili: The babies need us.


----------



## Starsmom

Hmmm, I think I found another flaw in the Shelter Contest software...

I was able to vote 2x this morning. My computer froze up, so I had to re-boot. I had to go back to the site to post the Challenge rankings and noticed I could vote AGAIN this morning! :aktion033::aktion033: There's something to be said for screen freeze afterall! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover

I've been voting and voting. :thumbsup: But, today, I got my animal confirmation wrong. Jeesh, and I grew up on a farm. :blush: I guess their software will only accept a very generic name for the animal ONLY. Don't try to get all fancy with names. Goat only. :huh: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane

I got the koala. What is the spelling for koala ? It did not accept mine.

Tried again and got the penguin this time. Could not vote twice yesterday.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Janine maybe they were looking for "koalabear" ?.. though actually that should be two words so think koala should have been accepted?


----------



## Starsmom

*It's that time again...*

*TIME TO VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:LET'S ROCK THIS CONTEST!!*

**​


----------



## allheart

Whew this morning was a tough one for me. I was so groggy, and the cutest little animal showed up. But I just couldn't think. I knew it was some sort of bear. Would not accept, tried again, would not accept, so I googled, black and white and looks like a bear PANDA! Ahhhhhhhhhhh I should have known that, but, yeh, took my vote.


----------



## Starsmom

VOTES ARE NEEDED- TIME TO VOTE IN THE SHELTER CONTEST FOR:

AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOC. RESCUE ESCONDIDO CA

**​


----------



## allheart

Oh dear heavens, I would lay my life the picture was a lady bug, I even googled it. But noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, they said I made too many attempts at guessing. I even tried just to put bug. But I did get another chance, and this time I got an Owl :chili::chili: so I was able to vote  :aktion033:


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> Oh dear heavens, I would lay my life the picture was a lady bug, I even googled it. But noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, they said I made too many attempts at guessing. I even tried just to put bug. But I did get another chance, and this time I got an Owl :chili::chili: so I was able to vote  :aktion033:


 
OMG, I was able to get two votes in back to back. I deleted all my cookies off of my machine, and was able to vote again. Didn't I get that darn lady bug again! But then they gave me a cat, and it took my vote.
I deleted all my cookies again, but it didn't let me vote a third time. I will try again in a little while


----------



## Starsmom

allheart said:


> OMG, I was able to get two votes in back to back. I deleted all my cookies off of my machine, and was able to vote again. Didn't I get that darn lady bug again! But then they gave me a cat, and it took my vote.
> I deleted all my cookies again, but it didn't let me vote a third time. I will try again in a little while


Christine, it's ladybug - one word not two. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> Christine, it's ladybug - one word not two. :HistericalSmiley:


 
LMBO!!!!!! OMG what a ditz I am. I get so nervous when I see what I am going to get. Thanks, next time I will know. Oh me oh my. So releived when I saw a putty cat. LOL


----------



## Starsmom

allheart said:


> LMBO!!!!!! OMG what a ditz I am. I get so nervous when I see what I am going to get. Thanks, next time I will know. Oh me oh my. So releived when I saw a putty cat. LOL


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> Oh dear heavens, I would lay my life the picture was a lady bug, I even googled it. But noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, they said I made too many attempts at guessing. I even tried just to put bug. But I did get another chance, and this time I got an Owl :chili::chili: so I was able to vote  :aktion033:


 
Try ladybug ,all one word.I made the same mistake making it two words.


----------



## MalteseJane

allheart said:


> LMBO!!!!!! OMG what a ditz I am. I get so nervous when I see what I am going to get. Thanks, next time I will know. Oh me oh my. So releived when I saw a putty cat. LOL


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl: happened to me too !


----------



## michellerobison

How do you delete cookies off your computer? If I can do that I could vote on all four devices more than two times per day!!!!


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> How do you delete cookies off your computer? If I can do that I could vote on all four devices more than two times per day!!!!


 
Go to tools on the internet page, then internet options, then under General it has a choice of browsing history, where one of the things it will delete is cookies. You can choose that.

It did then let and take my vote again. But I just cleared the cookies again, and it wouldn't let me. But I squeezed an extra one in. 

Good Luck


----------



## suzimalteselover

allheart said:


> LMBO!!!!!! OMG what a ditz I am. I get so nervous when I see what I am going to get. Thanks, next time I will know. Oh me oh my. So releived when I saw a putty cat. LOL


 
That's how I felt about that crazy goat. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart

Just got a Zebra.  No Lady Bug ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Christine it is ladybug.
Whew. Was glad to see the Zebra


----------



## Starsmom

*YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE! *
*THIS IS YOUR NIGHTLY REMINDER TO VOTE IN THE SHELTER CONTEST - NEWBIES THAT MEANS YOU TOO! :aktion033:*

*WHO DO YOU VOTE FOR?*

AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOC. RESCUE ESCONDIDO CA


*CLICK ON THIS ICON, THEN CLICK ON THE SHELTER CONTEST TAB ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE SCREEN***​


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> *YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE! *
> *THIS IS YOUR NIGHTLY REMINDER TO VOTE IN THE SHELTER CONTEST - NEWBIES THAT MEANS YOU TOO! :aktion033:*
> 
> *WHO DO YOU VOTE FOR?*
> 
> AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOC. RESCUE ESCONDIDO CA
> 
> 
> 
> *CLICK ON THIS ICON, THEN CLICK ON THE SHELTER CONTEST TAB ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE SCREEN***​


Just got an elephant  Time to vote :aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom

*Here it is...*​ 
*Your nightly reiminder to vote in the Shelter Contest!!! Help get the the American Maltese Assoc. Rescue out of the 377 ranking rut by voting, voting, 2x every day.*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

Columbus Day!

Just a quick reminder for eveyone to VOTE again, or for the very first time today!

*New! Dark Horse Prizes*

Now eight top vote-getting rescue organizations who have never won another prize in this or any other Shelter+ Challenge will win a $1,000 Dark Horse grant to help animals. A special new way this holiday season to help even more animals in need!

*Our top ten list in alphabetical order**

Basenji Rescue and Transport, Inc.Garland TX
Best Friends Animal Society Kanab UT
Col. Potter Cairn Rescue Network-GL Medina OH
Copper Country Humane Society Houghton MI 
Denison City Pound Denison IA 
Oldies But Goodies (Northern VA) 
Cocker Rescue Newington VA
Rolling Dog Ranch Animal Sanctuary Lancaster NH
South Wood County Humane Society Wisconsin Rapids WI
The Cat House on the Kings Parlier CA
The Oasis Sanctuary Benson AZ

**​


----------



## michellerobison

bumpity bump,vote,vote,vote!


----------



## mss

I like that new award! 
I voted today, as always.


----------



## Starsmom

mss said:


> I like that new award!
> I voted today, as always.


*Yes if we could get even close we could get a Dark Horse Award and help the fluffs.*

*OK SM'ers, it's time to vote for the second time today for those who voted this morning. For those who haven't VOTEd at all today...what are you waiting for??? GO VOTE! NOW!!! :HistericalSmiley: The fluffs thank you all!:chili:*


----------



## heartmadeforyou

I've been voting from my iphone, too, so I'm getting in 4 votes a day!


----------



## Starsmom

TIME TO VOTE!!!!
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:​


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> TIME TO VOTE!!!!
> 
> 
> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:​


 
Got me a zebra :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom

_*According to this mornings stats we are going BACKWARD!!*_

_*There's alot of people on the board now so would EVERYONE PLEASE VOTE NOW!??! The fluffs thank you!!*_

**​


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> _*According to this mornings stats we are going BACKWARD!!*_
> 
> _*There's alot of people on the board now so would EVERYONE PLEASE VOTE NOW!??! The fluffs thank you!!*_
> 
> 
> **​


Got ya Marsha. Oh heavens, I got one animal I had no idea what it was. It looked part wolf and part I just don't know. Cute little thing. But I used all my 3 chances at guessing, and was given another chance, and got a Lion :chili::chili: VOTE ACCEPTED


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> Got ya Marsha. Oh heavens, I got one animal I had no idea what it was. It looked part wolf and part I just don't know. Cute little thing. But I used all my 3 chances at guessing, and was given another chance, and got a Lion :chili::chili: VOTE ACCEPTED


Maybe it was a fox or coyotee. I get the fox and the lion a lot,this morning I got the skunk panda,the goat and the lady bug.

I just got my 2nd four in and got the goat,elephant,lion,cow.


----------



## Snowbody

Vote tonite!!


----------



## michellerobison

I get a kick out of the skunk,since we've had them as pets. I noticed on my smart phone I get the elephant or the penguin or ladybugs,it's usually something that is a long word and trying to type that on a tiny keyboard is a real trick.


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> Maybe it was a fox or coyotee. I get the fox and the lion a lot,this morning I got the skunk panda,the goat and the lady bug.
> 
> I just got my 2nd four in and got the goat,elephant,lion,cow.


I thought about coyotee, and tried that, but maybe I spelled it wrong. I bet it was a fox. I didn't try that. Oh will remember that for next time. Going now to see if I can get another vote in.


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> I thought about coyotee, and tried that, but maybe I spelled it wrong. I bet it was a fox. I didn't try that. Oh will remember that for next time. Going now to see if I can get another vote in.


 
Gosh darn, it was a fox, I cleaned out my computer with a CC cleaner program and was able to vote again, and didn't I get the fox.

Thanks so much!!!! Vote accepted :chili::chili:


----------



## allheart

Just got me an elephant  

Time to vote


----------



## Snowbody

trying to get it on my DH's blackberry!


----------



## Starsmom

*There are 102 on the board right now - let's get those votes in for tonight! That includes all the newbies! Come on...VOTE, VOTE VOTE!!! *

*SUPPORT THE FLUFFS!!*​


----------



## Sandcastles

First time I have gotten the ladybug!


----------



## Terry36

Sandcastles said:


> First time I have gotten the ladybug!


 2nd for me.


----------



## Chalex

I just got 4 clicks in.


----------



## michellerobison

gotta wait until 10 pm,it comes up,"I already voted" If I clear my cookies,then I have to re-enter all my user names and passwords..


----------



## allheart

Got me a fox this time, and this time the fox didn't outsmart me  Vote accepted 

Was able to just get in another one...this time a goat. First time I got that. But now, it won't let me vote until later '

Just tried again, got a fox 

Was able to get 3 votes in this morning  hee hee


----------



## Snowbody

Got to vote on my DH's Blackberry. Was close to tearing my hair out with that darn thing.:smpullhair:I don't know how people go on the internet with it. Every time I'd get somewhere I guess I hit a wrong button mistakenly that bumped me out.:smilie_tischkante: But in the end did it.:chili:
VOTE!!


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> Got to vote on my DH's Blackberry. Was close to tearing my hair out with that darn thing.:smpullhair:I don't know how people go on the internet with it. Every time I'd get somewhere I guess I hit a wrong button mistakenly that bumped me out.:smilie_tischkante: But in the end did it.:chili:
> VOTE!!


 It's hard w/ such a small screen,even on my Droid. I wear magnifiers and use the stylus to make sure I'm hitting the right spot. But the fluffs are worth it.


----------



## michellerobison

Well my Droid is down ,no internet connection so I will only be able to vote 6 times per day until I get a new one in exchange,so you're gonna have to vote to take up my slack!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles

I get the skunk, way too much. I'm taking personally.


----------



## Starsmom

*It's time to VOTE!!!!*

*There's 109 on the board - that's 109 votes for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue, Escondido, CA*

*Show your SM support for the fluff rescue*

*Click on the icon below, then click on the "Shelter Challenge" tab*
**​*The fluffs thank you for your VOTE!!!!!*​


----------



## Maglily

I just voted too.


----------



## The A Team

I just voted!


----------



## Starsmom

*THERE'S 100 PEOPLE ON THE BOARD....*

*IT'S TIME TO VOTE!!!:chili::chili:*:chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Tried to sneak one in but have to wait until 10pm,but got the devices all fired up and ready to go.


----------



## Sandcastles

Got a fox - first time - glad the skunk is history


----------



## allheart

Got me a cat! I couldn't beleive it. Started 2nd guessing myself LOL, but a cat it was  Vote acctepted


----------



## michellerobison

Got my 8 votes in today!
Kinda like the skunk,we've had pet skunks...


----------



## Snowbody

Never have gotten a skunk in all the time I've been voting everyday. But got a weird scary looking goat today. :blink:


----------



## Terry36

I got a skunk this morning and for the first time a dog tonight!


----------



## Starsmom

*Has everyone VOTED TODAY??? Go VOTE NOW!!!:chili::chili:*
**​


----------



## Snowbody

Just spent the last 10 minutes voting on DHs Blackberry.:smilie_tischkante: I hate that thing,:angry: but I'm determined. Still locked out on my computer. Not 12 hrs


----------



## Starsmom

Snowbody said:


> Just spent the last 10 minutes voting on DHs Blackberry.:smilie_tischkante: I hate that thing,:angry: but I'm determined. Still locked out on my computer. Not 12 hrs


You're not the only one...:Waiting:


----------



## allheart

Got me a zebra  And boy was it a pretty one.


----------



## Starsmom

*THE FLUFFS NEED VOTES! COME ON EVERYONE, VOTE TO HELP THE FLUFS IN RESCUE!*

*109 PEOPLE ON THE BOARD - LET'S HAVE 109 VOTES - SHOW YOUR SUPPORT FOR THE FLUFFS!:chili::chili::chili:*

*CLICK ON THE DOGGY ICON BELOW, THEN THE "SHELTER CHALLENGE" TAB ON THE RIGHT TO VOTE FOR:*

*AMERICAN MALTESE ASSOC. RESCUE in ESCONDIDO, CA*

*THE FLUFFS THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!*


----------



## allheart

Got me the prettiest putty cat  this morning. Oh hope our numbers take off


----------



## Starsmom

*The fluffs want the 101 people on the board to VOTE,VOTE, VOTE, NOW!!!!!!*
*They thank you!:chili::chili::chili:*

**​


----------



## MalteseJane

YA !! Could vote twice today !:chili:


----------



## allheart

Got me a lion  this morning.


----------



## Starsmom

*THIS IS A FRIENDLY REMINDER FROM THE FLUFFS IN NEED...*

*THERE'S 113 ON THE BOARD - LET'S MOVE SOME NUMBERS TODAY!...*

*TIME TO VOTE! THE FLUFFS THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!* :thumbsup:



**​


----------



## Starsmom

:yes:*Just a shameles bump*

*PLEASE VOTE!!!*​


----------



## allheart

Got me a goat.......


----------



## Starsmom

*HEY!!! There's 143 on the board now...*

*TIME TO VOTE!!!*​


----------



## Starsmom

*there are at least 88 people on the board...*​ 
*move the numbers down by*​ 
*voting, voting, voting*​ 
*vote now!!!!*​


----------



## michellerobison

Got my eight in today,I hope it's working!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*Will the 110 people who are on the board right now please vote in the Shelter Contest?? :chili: They need VOTES!!!*

*The fluffs thank you!*


----------



## michellerobison

Got my eight in today. I think I need more computers! How's the numbers? doesn't the Shelter vote end in November? We don't have much time!


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> Got my eight in today. I think I need more computers! How's the numbers? doesn't the Shelter vote end in November? We don't have much time!


The numbers...Current Results for the Holiday Shelter Challenge

The Challenge ends December 19, at midnight PST - that's 7 week,and 4 days from NOW!


----------



## Sandcastles

Just got a ladybug.


----------



## Starsmom

*Hello everyone! There are 120 of us on the board right NOW - The fluffs really need you to vote in the Shelter Challenge. Edie needs the grant for them! *

*COME ON AND VOTE NOW - MOVE THE NUMBERS!!!*


----------



## allheart

OMG, first time I got a dog  woohooo.


----------



## Starsmom

*has everyone voted today??? 2x today?? Do it now!! thank you! *​


----------



## MalteseJane

:chili::chili:could vote twice today :chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom

maltesejane said:


> :chili::chili:could vote twice today :chili::chili:


 
*the fluffs & i thank you!!*​


----------



## michellerobison

Every once in a while I get the little black dog in the flower pot.


----------



## allheart

Oh Good Morning, got me a skunk today :blink: Hey, it's a vote :chili:


----------



## Sandcastles

I got a lovely, long haired cat today!


----------



## Starsmom

*This is the daily prod....*​ 
*101 on the board, go vote now!! we need votes, please go vote.*​


----------



## michellerobison

voted my other four tonight...VOTE!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*The daily reminder (prod) :HistericalSmiley:...*​ 
*There are 31 members and 71 guests lurking on the board right now. Could I entice the guests to go VOTE in the Shelter Challenge for:*

*American Maltese Assoc. Rescue - Escondido CA*

*Please enter your entry as above, otherwise it won't work. The fluffs thank you for those 71 votes. And BTW, would you please do it again tomorow? :thumbsup: Thanks! *

*Click on the icon below then the Shelter Challenge tab on the right.*

**​*Members...You have already Voted right?? *


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> *The daily reminder (prod) :HistericalSmiley:...*​
> 
> *There are 24 members and 67 guests lurking on the board right now. Could I entice the guests to go VOTE in the Shelter Challenge for:*
> 
> *American Maltese Assoc. Rescue - Escondido CA*
> 
> *Please enter your entry as above, otherwise it won't work. The fluffs thank you for those 67 votes. And BTW, would you please do it again tomorow? :thumbsup: Thanks! *
> 
> *Click on the icon below then the Shelter Challenge tab on the right.*
> 
> **​*Members...You have already Voted right?? *


That's right Dear Marsha , just got me a cow. Can't remember what this morning was. But mooooooooooooooooo moooooooooo VOTE


----------



## Snowbody

vote!!!! it's too scary not to!!


----------



## Starsmom

*Hello there! This is the Daily Reminder coming to you from the*​ 



*







*​ 

*in Vegas who says,*​ 

*"VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE! THE FLUFFS NEED YOUR VOTE OR A SPELL WILL BE CAST!!!"*​


----------



## allheart

I yi yi, just got a cow. AFTER I could not get and can never get, the adorable black and white animal that looks like a bear. So cute, but I never know what it is and I never get it right. Polar bear? Oh I dont know what the name is, but he is so darn cute, but I can never get it right. Anyone know?


----------



## Starsmom

allheart said:


> I yi yi, just got a cow. AFTER I could not get and can never get, the adorable black and white animal that looks like a bear. So cute, but I never know what it is and I never get it right. Polar bear? Oh I dont know what the name is, but he is so darn cute, but I can never get it right. Anyone know?


Christine, you need to get to a zoo...it's a Panda - origin: China - just type in Panda. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart

Starsmom said:


> Christine, you need to get to a zoo...it's a Panda - origin: China - just type in Panda. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL Marsha, thanks! Isn't he sooooooooooo cute. And I love him, but I could never think of the name. Thank you so much. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm laughing at my own sillyness, hey, but if it helps the fluffs, It's all worth it.

Okay, so Panda, and ladybug is one word. See, I am even learning from all of this :chili:

Oh dear me  And I just love that cute Panda :wub:


----------



## maggieh

allheart said:


> LOL Marsha, thanks! Isn't he sooooooooooo cute. And I love him, but I could never think of the name. Thank you so much. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm laughing at my own sillyness, hey, but if it helps the fluffs, It's all worth it.
> 
> Okay, so Panda, and ladybug is one word. See, I am even learning from all of this :chili:
> 
> Oh dear me  And I just love that cute Panda :wub:


Hee Hee - I just got the panda for the first time too!


----------



## Snowbody

Christine - I'm really worried if they throw an aardvark or a platypus at you one day. Just describe it and we're there to the rescue So glad you're voting even if the animals throw you for a loop occasionally. I couldn't get a goat and a sheep and a lamb straight at one point.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart

Snowbody said:


> Christine - I'm really worried if they throw an aardvark or a platypus at you one day. Just describe it and we're there to the rescue So glad you're voting even if the animals throw you for a loop occasionally. I couldn't get a goat and a sheep and a lamb straight at one point.:HistericalSmiley:


Awww thank you :wub: Wish you all could see my expresion when I get one I am unsure of :huh: The first time I got the Panda, I even googled white and black bear, and I think Panda bear came up, so I type in Panda bear, nope! But I guess you just type Panda.

Oh I'll never give up ever  I just tried now, but it told me, I have to wait :angry: But I'll be back at it again.

Marsha is right, I NEED to go to visit a zoo and fast :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I don't think I was ever at one. :blush:

I would love to see the chimps, oh their expersions crack me up. Having got a chimp yet.

I'll be back to vote again later for the special fluffs


----------



## Sandcastles

yup, Ladybug for me today!


----------



## allheart

Just got me a Lion  Wooohoooo


----------



## maggieh

Well since I got a tiger yesterday, does that mean we have "lions and tigers and bears, oh my"!!!!


----------



## allheart

Why do I always get a skunk first thing in the morning. Nothing against them, honest, I love all creatures, but geez, first thing in the morn. Oh, it's worth it, to help the fluffs, thats for sure


----------



## Snowbody

I got a skunk too. First time since last year


----------



## Sandcastles

>> Got Milk? <<


----------



## Starsmom

*103 lurkers and members on the board now - that would be 103 votes for the fluffs so hurry and go VOTE NOW! :chili:*
**​


----------



## Snowbody

remember to vote today - at least once. It's good for the soul.


----------



## allheart

Oh what a treat I got today, got the most beautiful Sheltie. Yup, I just put dog , but what a beauty!!!!


----------



## Starsmom

*Wheather your gald or sad over yesterdays results...*

*Make the FLUFFS winners, by VOTING in the Shelter Challenge. Save a FLUFF, VOTE NOW!*

**​


----------



## mary-anderson

Guess I'm a little stinker...Had the skunk.


----------



## Sandcastles

I got the owl again!


----------



## Starsmom

*WOW!! There's 181 people on the board right now...If you haven't voted today for the 1st or 2nd time today please go and do so now.*

*THE FLUFFS THANKK YOU!!! Click on the icon below, then look for the Shelter Challenge tab on the right side of the screen.*

**​


----------



## allheart

Ahhhhhh feeling a little wise today, got me an Owl


----------



## Sandcastles

I got myself a cat!


----------



## Starsmom

*ATTENTION!*

*There's 125 on the board now - how about supporting the fluffs with a vote for AMA in the Shelter Challenge? Click the icon below then look for the Shelter Contest tab on the right. Your are voting for: American Assoc. Maltese Rescue, Escondido, CA*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*VOTE!!!*

*FOR WHAT?: SEE ABOVE POST*
*WHERE?: SEE ABOVE POST*
*HOW?: SEE ABOVE POST*
*WHO?: YOU, if you haven't already*
*WHEN?: NOW!!! please?







*​


----------



## Sandcastles

I got a white owl!


----------



## plenty pets 20

ladybug and thank-you to all for trying so hard. Seems it takes thousands of votes to get on top. I do appreciate all the good intentions and work you are all doing to help us. Hugs,Edie


----------



## uniquelovdolce

got a ladybug , i havent been voting everyday but i will try my hardest to remember to vote at least every weekday. how many times can i vote daily ?


----------



## Sandcastles

Tiger on Friday!


----------



## michellerobison

I vote eight times a day and many are voting twice or more,so disappointing. After seeing Ginger the Fluff in Texas who was a hair's breath away from from being PTS.
I wish I had 100 computers,I'd be voting on every one of them.


----------



## Starsmom

uniquelovdolce said:


> got a ladybug , i havent been voting everyday but i will try my hardest to remember to vote at least every weekday. how many times can i vote daily ?


Can't remember to VOTE every day?...

Go to www.animalrescuesite.com under the *purple* click button look for this:

 Please sign up. 

*Everyone may VOTE 2x a day, but the second VOTE has to be 12 hours after the first of the day, and before midnight Pacific Time.*
http://spoiledmaltese.com/clickToGive/ad.click?siteId=3&adId=42544&placementId=157985&page=home


----------



## Snowbody

We vote six times a day on three devices. Funny but today on the verification code the page froze. I was able to reload and still vote. BTW, I just noticed some cute paw print Xmas ornaments for sale on that site.


----------



## Starsmom

*HAVE YOU VOTED TODAY?*

*We have 122 on the board - that's 122 votes +/- those who have voted this morning...*


*PLEASE VOTE FOR THE FLUFFS*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thanks , i subscribed for the reminder.


Starsmom said:


> Can't remember to VOTE every day?...
> 
> Go to www.animalrescuesite.com under the *purple* click button look for this:
> 
> Please sign up.
> 
> *Everyone may VOTE 2x a day, but the second VOTE has to be 12 hours after the first of the day, and before midnight Pacific Time.*


----------



## Sandcastles

My husband got the Lion - I am always surprised to see Lancaster, NH in the # 2 position - Lancaster is a tiny, tiny town -


----------



## Snowbody

Sandcastles said:


> My husband got the Lion - I am always surprised to see Lancaster, NH in the # 2 position - Lancaster is a tiny, tiny town -


I thought the same thing when I saw it. Very strange.


----------



## allheart

Got a fox tonight  Panda in the morning  Oh we have to make those numbers move


----------



## Starsmom

uniquelovdolce said:


> thanks , i subscribed for the reminder.





















Sandcastles said:


> My husband got the Lion - I am always surprised to see Lancaster, NH in the # 2 position - Lancaster is a tiny, tiny town -


Yes it is! In a previous challenge the winner was another fly speck on the map, but in WY. I just don't understand how these tiny communities accumulate sooooo many votes.







Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## michellerobison

I vote 9am and then 9pm,so I know I will be able to vote twice.


----------



## mfa

voted and got an owl


----------



## michellerobison

Saturday morning,have you voted yet? Hugs!


----------



## Sandcastles

got *meself* a cow


----------



## allheart

Just got me a zebra


----------



## mfa

(BUMP)

skunk here, lol


----------



## Sandcastles

I haven't seen that goat in a while -


----------



## allheart

Just got a beautiful lion


----------



## MalteseJane

voted twice today, got the lovely cow tonight.


----------



## mss

I tried again late this evening and still they "caught" me. I don't understand what's different about me  but at least I am still casting my one vote per day. 

Got a zebra earlier today.


----------



## Starsmom

mss said:


> I tried again late this evening and still they "caught" me. I don't understand what's different about me  but at least I am still casting my one vote per day.
> 
> Got a zebra earlier today.


If you vote at 9 A.M. you can't cast your 2nd vote until 9 P.M. The 2nd vote has to take place before midnight Pacific Time otherwise it will be your first vote for the next day.

Thank you for voting and trying for the second time too! :aktion033:


----------



## Sandcastles

The white (is it a snowy) owl again - he's so cute!


----------



## Katkoota

Snowy & Crystal just posted their vote


----------



## allheart

Was able to get another vote in....got Mr. skunky.


----------



## Katkoota

allheart said:


> Was able to get another vote in....got Mr. skunky.


Snowy and Crystal got a Moo (cow) ... perfect for them :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa

just got a cute fox


----------



## Starsmom

*VOTED TODAY?*​ 
*108 ON THE BOARD - THERE'S STILL TIME TO GET AT LEAST 1 VOTE IN FOR THE FLUFFS. GO NOW, DO IT! the fluffs thank you! :thumbsup:*​ 
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

I thought that I had a Tiger - it was a Lion - goodnight - I'm going to sleep!


----------



## allheart

Honest to goodness gracious, I got the skunk again!!!. Oh, I better think of a little cute name for him, since it seems, like he keeps wanting to say hello to me


----------



## Sandcastles

allheart said:


> Honest to goodness gracious, I got the skunk again!!!. Oh, I better think of a little cute name for him, since it seems, like he keeps wanting to say hello to me


He's all yours - I had him for a week (at least it seemed that way) I haven't seen him in a while - now I know why (wink).


----------



## mfa

good morning all!!
Lion here


----------



## Katkoota

owl here ^_^ had the eyes of Alaska (the name of my friend's persian cat)


----------



## Snowbody

I keep getting the elephant. It's so darn long to spell. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison

I usually get the elephant,I've had him so many times I just type in the "el" and my computer fills in the rest. Comes in really handy when I get that one and the penguin on my smart phone,small screen.
I like the skunk,reminds me of pet skunks we had.


----------



## allheart

OMG I just got the cutest puppy  He looked like a black lab pup OMG, that face, those eyes....awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Starsmom

*138 on the board now -*

*COME ON EVERYONE TIME TO VOTE! THE FLUFFS NEED VOTES!!!*​


----------



## Sandcastles

I got the very cute - Cat!


----------



## mss

Penguin again!


----------



## michellerobison

I got the panda,2 skunks and the little black puppy in the basket...tonight
This morning,I got the elephant,penguin ,goat and zebra. I miss the frog and fish from last time.


----------



## Katkoota

awwwh I just got a cute ladybug :wub: it was a beautiful micro picture of it! Now I so wanna search for a ladybug to snap its picture! 
I am off to voting with my iPad now ; then my blackberry! 
I WANT IT to be in the top 10!!!!!!!! 
We can do it! Please vote everybody.


----------



## Katkoota

Penguin this time for the iPad


----------



## Katkoota

for some reason, it is acting funny when I try to vote with my blackberry. I type in the rescue name, but it says that it isn't found o.0 

oh well, I will try with my PC this evening


----------



## allheart

Got me a pretty little goat this morning


----------



## mss

Closeup of a tiger!


----------



## mfa

little lab puppy


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i always get a ladybug


----------



## Starsmom

*138 on the board... *​ 
*HAVE YOU VOTED TODAY?*
*VOTE NOW!*
*SHOW THE FLUFFS YOU LOVE THEM - *
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## mss

A different penguin! 

(My 2nd vote of the day--not sure if I was able to do so because of the timing or because my computer shut down for unknown reasons in between votes. )


----------



## mfa

little cat


----------



## uniquelovdolce

a goat!


----------



## fleurdelys

a beautiful cat for me today :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

The elephant - and I got it on my DH's blackberry which I can hardly type on. :smilie_tischkante: But for the sake of the rescues I picked my way along


----------



## Starsmom

*118 on the board now. *
*Has everyone voted for the first time today? *
*PLEASE GO VOTE NOW.*​


----------



## mss

The lion sleeps tonight. Well, at least it relaxes.


----------



## Sandcastles

I got Christines Panda tonight.


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> The elephant - and I got it on my DH's blackberry which I can hardly type on. :smilie_tischkante: But for the sake of the rescues I picked my way along


I always get that one and the penguin on my droid,I wear magnifers to make it easier to type in. I can also enlarge the print on the screen.


----------



## Katkoota

Tigers have been my visitors ever since


----------



## allheart

A beautiful tiger this morn


----------



## Sandcastles

Ladybug is out and about this am!


----------



## allheart

Sandcastles said:


> Ladybug is out and about this am!


 
Allie :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You got two of my um, ones I got stuck on Panda and when I first got the ladybug, I put lady bug :blink: Oh me oh my.

Hugs


----------



## Sandcastles

Sandcastles said:


> I got Christines Panda tonight.


I wrote that the other night - about your Panda  Love you!


----------



## allheart

Sandcastles said:


> I wrote that the other night - about your Panda  Love you!


Love you too Allie :wub:


----------



## mss

Panda!


----------



## Katkoota

elephant here  Africa is the place that came to my mind when seeing it ^_^


----------



## Katkoota

Panda for my 3Gs


----------



## allheart

Mr. Fox for me this morn


----------



## Sandcastles

Silly old Goat


----------



## mfa

a happy dog running!


----------



## Starsmom

*125 on the boards now *​ 
*Has everyone VOTED at least once today??*​ 

*A hearty THANK YOU! to everyone who is VOTING *​ 

*VOTE, and VOTE AGAIN - 12 HOURS AFTER THE FIRST VOTE! *​ 
**​


----------



## fleurdelys

I got a cat today :thumbsup:


----------



## mss

Got a dog, a sheltie or a collie.


----------



## Starsmom

*time 2 vote 4 the 2nd time 2day*

**​


----------



## Maltbabe

*just voted*

Most of my friends in facebook love animals. I just posted to my profile. I hate looking at these poor babies!

It breaks my heart!


----------



## Sandcastles

A very large, sweet Elephant


----------



## allheart

Got the cutest MEOW, cat. Oh so cute.


----------



## Katkoota

The jungle's King (lion) appeared on the screen


----------



## mfa

a lab puppy this am


----------



## Starsmom

*TIME TO VOTE!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## allheart

A beautiful Lion. I guess Mr. Panda doesn't like me anymore


----------



## Snowbody

mooooooo (obviously got the bovine)


----------



## allheart

Got the beautiful Lion this morning


----------



## Sandcastles

Tony the Tiger!


----------



## mfa

skunk!!


----------



## Starsmom

*A whopping 171 on the boards - *
*Get your VOTE in NOW*​ 

*171 Votes means a lot to the fluffs! VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!*​ 
*Click the icon below*
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

Zebra, I haven't seen him in a while . . .


----------



## mfa

lion


----------



## Hunter's Mom

OWL - I have NEVER seen him before! (laptop)

COW - (cell phone)


----------



## mss

I got an owl--a very cute guy/gal.


----------



## Snowbody

Tiger and elephant


----------



## michellerobison

I got the collie(hadn't got him in a while),elephant(I always get him/her) penguin and zebra (get him a lot too.) Sometimes I get the same one on my phone as I do my computer... as long as they register as individual votes...

Wonder what fantastic four I will get tonight.


----------



## Starsmom

*139 on the boards right now*
* I see A LOT of newbie names - so come one newbies the fluffs need you to vote in the*
* HOLIDAY SHELTER CONTEST NOW!*

*Click the icon below, then look for the "Shelter Challenge" tab on the right.*

*Enter the shelter name as: *
*American Maltese Assoc. Rescue *
*City: Escondido*
*State: CA*

**​


----------



## michellerobison

Vote...bump


----------



## kellyv3132

My first time to visit this thread and my first time to vote. From now on you could count on me everyday and I will help encourage some friends to support your cause.
More power to all.


----------



## allheart

Got me a goat this morning


----------



## mfa

first time getting the panda, so cute!! 

please vote everyone!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa

kellyv3132 said:


> My first time to visit this thread and my first time to vote. From now on you could count on me everyday and I will help encourage some friends to support your cause.
> More power to all.



welcome to SM Kelly!!:Welcome 3:
so nice to have you here!!:aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom

*The Fluffs and I THANK YOU for your votes!*

*Welcome to SM Kelly3132 - a newbie is Voting!!!:chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Snowbody

kellyv3132 said:


> My first time to visit this thread and my first time to vote. From now on you could count on me everyday and I will help encourage some friends to support your cause.
> More power to all.


Kelly - thank you for voting everyday.:chili: And welcome!!! I hope you'll introduce yourself in the "hello" threads.


----------



## Starsmom

*169 on the boards...*​ 
*How about getting in another vote before midnight PST?*​ 
*WE NEED THOSE 169 VOTES*​ 
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*​ 
**​


----------



## MalteseJane

could vote twice yesterday and today.:chili:


----------



## mfa

elephant


----------



## allheart

Got me a Tiger, looked like he just woke up. What a big yawn :w00t:


----------



## Starsmom

*Have YOU VOTED Today?*​ 
*Go NOW, go, go, ...*​ 
*VOTE!:chili::chili:*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Voted... how we doing? You'll have to tell me how to find those stats...


----------



## mfa

doggy


----------



## Starsmom

Just a simple message...​ 
VOTE NOW!!
**​


----------



## allheart

A beautiful elephant. Looking so happy....awwwww


----------



## mfa

elephant here!


----------



## Sandcastles

I am ashamed to say that I haven't voted in days.

I see now, more than ever, how important it is to VOTE -

Zebra


----------



## allheart

Just got me a goat  Oh come on numbers....plllllllease


----------



## Starsmom

Sandcastles said:


> I am ashamed to say that I haven't voted in days.
> 
> I see now, more than ever, how important it is to VOTE -
> 
> Zebra


You've had a full plate lately. Thanks for your support for the fluffs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom

*PLEASE VOTE NOW*
*WE NEED YOU TO *
*VOTE!!...*
*the fluffs in rescue*​


----------



## mfa

first time getting the zebra


----------



## Starsmom

*have you voted today??*​


----------



## allheart

Just got a wise old owl


----------



## michellerobison

I got a note from my friend today, she's voting too,I told her how to vote twice...


----------



## Sandcastles

Panda -


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> I got a note from my friend today, she's voting too,I told her how to vote twice...


Woohoo! More outside help! :chili::chili:


----------



## Starsmom

Sandcastles said:


> Panda -


That's Christine's Panda! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I got a goat! How many times per day can I vote?


----------



## Starsmom

You may vote 2x a day from each devuce you own BUT the votes have to be 12 hours apart. So you may vote in the AM, and again in the evening 12 hours after your AM vote, but before midnight PST. Got that? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sandcastles

I hate this message:

You have already voted for a shelter today. Return to this page tomorrow and you will be able to vote again.

Also, Marsha, my husband, Mr. Richard (aka Mr. Cleaver) would like to know what a "camp for grown-ups" is all about :w00t:


----------



## Cutie Patootie

:two thumbs up: OK and by device I am guessing computers only? All of these different challenges always seem to have a little different rules, just to keep us on our toes.  Some are per computer, some are per email address, etc. I'll get my family to vote too. My teenagers love rescue and used to help me rescue goldens!




Starsmom said:


> You may vote 2x a day from each devuce you own BUT the votes have to be 12 hours apart. So you may vote in the AM, and again in the evening 12 hours after your AM vote, but before midnight PST. Got that? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Starsmom

Sandcastles said:


> I hate this message:
> 
> You have already voted for a shelter today. Return to this page tomorrow and you will be able to vote again.
> 
> Also, Marsha, my husband, Mr. Richard (aka Mr. Cleaver) would like to know what a "camp for grown-ups" is all about :w00t:


Allie, you'll have to vote earlier in the day so you can vote again in the evening - 12 hours after the AM vote. :thumbsup:

If Mr. Cleaver (Mr. Richard) he has to ask then he's not old enough for Vegas! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sandcastles

The Gastard (that's with an B - I mean it endearingly) is 66! He is soooooo much like Mr. Cleaver it's almost scary.

He's 14 years older then me . . .oftentimes, I think that he's being jocular, when he's as serious as they come.

All kidding aside, you'd want to have him in your court, (no pun intended), if you could - he's as loyal as they come, nerdy, bright and loyal - Oy!


I did vote this am - Ms. Marsha


----------



## Starsmom

Sandcastles said:


> The Gastard (that's with an B - I mean it endearingly) is 66! He is soooooo much like Mr. Cleaver it's almost scary.
> 
> He's 14 years older then me . . .oftentimes, I think that he's being jocular, when he's as serious as they come.
> 
> All kidding aside, you'd want to have him in your court, (no pun intended), if you could - he's as loyal as they come, nerdy, bright and loyal - Oy!
> 
> 
> *I did vote this am - Ms. Marsha*


When you tried for #2 was it 12 hours after this morning's vote? If not try again in a bit.


----------



## Sandcastles

OK Marsha, I'm glad that I waited to vote, as Lucy-Lu will go out now.

The *owl* is my man tonight.

Sleep well.


----------



## Snowbody

Bagged a panda before going to bed. Night


----------



## mfa

cow


----------



## mfa

another cow!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Got me a cat!


----------



## Starsmom

*TIME TO*
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE*​ 
**​


----------



## Sandcastles

the ladybug for us. Now, it's lights out.


----------



## michellerobison

I got 2 cows a skunk and the little black puppy in a basket, double burger and a side of stinky and a basket of cuteness.


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> I got 2 cows a skunk and the little black puppy in a basket,* double burger and a side of stinky and a basket of cuteness.*


LMAO -- that made my night!


----------



## Starsmom

*Has everyone Voted today?*​ 
*There's 126 on the board...*​ 
*that's 126 VOTES for the Fluffs in Edie's care.*​ 
*COME ON, VOTE NOW!*​ 
**​


----------



## mfa

lab puppy!


----------



## Starsmom

*TIME TO VOTE!!*
*please???*​


----------



## Sandcastles

OMG - I got a Collie Dog! Wow! I have never seen him before - Cool!


----------



## michellerobison

Panda,lion, elephant,cow. I get that cow a lot...
I got the lady bug twice this morning(not really an animal) the black lab puppy in the basket,and the goat.


----------



## Snowbody

I got the collie too tonight. What a beauty. And a couple of skunks. :angry:


----------



## allheart

Got a cat this morning


----------



## mfa

cat


----------



## allheart

Got me a lion


----------



## Sandcastles

Ooooo, a Tan and white cat - a real beauty!


----------



## mfa

goat!


----------



## Snowbody

Goat, cat, cat. Never got either of those cats before in all the time I've been voting.


----------



## Starsmom

*125 on the boards...*​ 
*we are going backward - Time to vote NOW!*

**​


----------



## michellerobison

Penguin,shunk,cat,cow.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Wise owl


----------



## Sandcastles

Leo the Lion


----------



## mfa

dog


----------



## Starsmom

*Has everyone voted at least 1x today?*

*Please VOTE - not much time left to get any prize money for Edie's fluffs in rescue.*

**​


----------



## allheart

Got me a goat


----------



## mfa

ladybug 

please vote everyone!!:aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom

*142 on the board... Would EVERYONE PLEASE VOTE!!! *

*WE are sooo BEHIND!*

**​


----------



## Starsmom

*Get that 2ND VOTE in for the day...We need HELP to get the numbers respectable. *

**​


----------



## mfa

ladybug


----------



## michellerobison

Can't vote again until 10pm,got up late this morning.


----------



## bonernova

I voted!


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> Can't vote again until 10pm,got up late this morning.


You've got a free pass my dear after what you've been through. Hope you slept like a log


----------



## Starsmom

*Did you see the new results posted this morning? *​ 
*Overall ranking has slipped to 350...







*​ 
*There's 124 on the boards now - It's *​ 
*TIME TO VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> You've got a free pass my dear after what you've been through. Hope you slept like a log


After what I've been through ,it makes me want to vote 3 times a day if I could figure out a way to do it! 
I never miss a vote,I make sure it's the first thing I do when I get up and the last thing before I go to bed. It's just too important to miss.
I even took 2 lap tops and my smart phone to PA in October to make sure I could vote 6 times a day,then used my step son's lap top for the other two votes...

I took a nap this afternoon, to just catch up,can't believe I'm so tired... I didn't sleep well last week,last night I slept like a log!

I get to puppysit when Jason comes home. He wants to spend a couple days at his girlfriend's house and her appartment complex doesn't allow dogs,so I get to spoil the granpuppies.
I might take them to the rest home w/ me,they're good around people,they love people. They don't jump on people,which is good. I just hope they're not nervous about big dogs. Most peole aren't scared of Sadie but Tasha,the rottweiller,they are ,she's such a moosh though. She doesn't have a mean bone in her body.


----------



## Sandcastles

That crazy skunk


----------



## allheart

Just got a Tiger, but I think he just woke up


----------



## Sandcastles

Zebra - he was fuwy awake - he was ready da pway!


----------



## mfa

skunk


----------



## allheart

I just got a ladybug, wooohooooo.


----------



## allheart

Just got me a zebra


----------



## mfa

got an owl!!
btw, i love them!!:wub:


----------



## allheart

Just got a sweet looking Tiger


----------



## mfa

cat


----------



## mfa

penguin


----------



## joanastancu

I just voted!


----------



## Starsmom

* OK, there's 124 on the board. The stats for us in the Shelter Challenge in a word SUCK. We need all the lurkers, newbies, and members to VOTE, AND VOTE EVERYDAY 2X A DAY. The Fluffs are in desperate need - they need to get that prize money so Edie can save, and mend the broken and neglected.There were 309 views to the video thread about the show dodg. Can those 309 people please Go VOTE NOW? *

*Click on this icon below, then look on the right tab "Shelter Challenge" and you will vote for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA - the name of the shelter must be entered as it is above.*
**


----------



## Starsmom

*149 Lurkers and Members alike are on the board.*

*If ANYONE has not VOTED in the Challenge today PLEASE DO SO NOW! We are waaaaay behind. Without your support, the Fluffs won't get any prize money from the Holiday Shelter Challenge. *

[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]​


----------



## Snowbody

I'm a 9am and then 9pm kind of a girl. Voted this morning and will do so at night and on DHs COME ON EVERYONE:chili:


----------



## michellerobison

Please vote,it only takes a few seconds.


----------



## mfa

Starsmom said:


> * OK, there's 124 on the board. The stats for us in the Shelter Challenge in a word SUCK. We need all the lurkers, newbies, and members to VOTE, AND VOTE EVERYDAY 2X A DAY. The Fluffs are in desperate need - they need to get that prize money so Edie can save, and mend the broken and neglected.There were 309 views to the video thread about the show dodg. Can those 309 people please Go VOTE NOW? *
> 
> *Click on this icon below, then look on the right tab "Shelter Challenge" and you will vote for American Maltese Assoc. Rescue in Escondido CA - the name of the shelter must be entered as it is above.*
> **



Marsha, can you also post this under "maltese related" or even "picture posts" so more people see it!! our fluffies need the help so bad!!

just got a panda


----------



## mfa

elephant!!


----------



## Starsmom

ATTN: 
Lurkers, Newbies, & Members
It's Voting Time!!!!! 
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Starsmom said:


> ATTN:
> Lurkers, Newbies, & Members
> It's Voting Time!!!!!
> 
> **​


 
I love a subtle hint!

Vote folks,please for fluffs like Penny!


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> *I love a subtle hint!*
> 
> Vote folks,please for fluffs like Penny!


Too funny, Michelle. Of course I voted again tonight. Three times...lion, panda and owl


----------



## michellerobison

Me too,pengiun.cow,goat,tiger


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> I love a subtle hint!
> 
> Vote folks,please for fluffs like Penny!


I've been accused of many things, subtly has never been one of them!


----------



## allheart

Wooohooo I got my friend, Mr. Panda


----------



## mfa

fox


----------



## Starsmom

*TIME TO VOTE...EVERYONE!*
**


----------



## Sandcastles

a cow, with yellow tags in his ears - - -:blink:


----------



## Starsmom

Sandcastles said:


> a cow, with yellow tags in his ears - - -:blink:


No, a reindeer smiley with ornaments.


----------



## BentleyzMom

I voted! I had to figure out exactly what we were doing, but I did.


----------



## MalteseJane

I voted TWICE today.
View attachment 92222


----------



## michellerobison

*It's working!*

Edie posted this in another post but I wanted to put it here so it will be seen by everyone who can.








*Update on AMA rescues and Thanks* 
I just wanted to first of all say Thank-you to all of you that continue to vote daily on the animal Rescue site. I actually got a response from them, but they couldnt tell me how many actually vote for the top groups. I was told we could have a chance for the "Dark Horse" win for the smaller rescues. So appreciate all your time and efforts.
We continue to take in our rescues. You know that Deb got Johnny Cash recently. We also got two more females from the L.A. shelters and one was pregnant and had one male puppy a week ago. They are in foster homes in Los Angeles area.
We are also picking up two more male puppies in the Phoenix, Arizona area today or tomorrow.
I was contacted yesterday by a lady who just lost her 80 y.o. mother last week-end and needing to surrender the mothers two female Maltese. So we have worked on getting them flown to Oregon to our rescue home up there. 
So AMA continue's to need your support, as all rescues do right now.
Merry Christmas to all of you from all our Rescues and Me too.
Edie


----------



## mfa

got an owl!!


----------



## Starsmom

*ONCE AGAIN...*​ 
*IT'S TIME TO VOTE!*​ 
*Did you read Edie's thread? :thumbsup:*
*Your Votes ARE making a difference!:chili::chili:*​


----------



## mfa

goat!!


----------



## Starsmom

*145 on the board now. Has everyone VOTED today?*

*Come on Newbie besitos68 VOTE in the Shelter Challenge! Help the Fluffs!*


----------



## allheart

Got me a fox


----------



## Madison's Mom

lion


----------



## mfa

starsmom said:


> *145 on the board now. Has everyone voted today?*
> 
> *come on newbie besitos68 vote in the shelter challenge! Help the fluffs!*



right on Marsha!!


----------



## Starsmom

*







There's 129 on the board now...*​ 
*If you haven't VOTED AT ALL TODAY, NOW is the TIME! *
*VOTE 2X A DAY EVERY DAY. *​ 
*LET'S GET THAT DARK HORSE AWARD FOR EDIE & THE FLUFFS!*
*VOTE NOW!*
**​


----------



## MalteseJane

voted twice again.


----------



## allheart

Got me a beautiful Lion  this morn.


----------



## Madison's Mom

mooooooooooo - it's a cow!


----------



## edelweiss

Voted! bump


----------



## michellerobison

I got 3 cats and a cow,thought I was going to get all cats until the cow came along. Guess all those cats needed milk!


----------



## mfa

voted, got a skunk!

BUMP


----------



## allheart

Got the beautiful Lion again :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Tiger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mfa

puppy!!


----------



## lori

A beautiful dog!!


----------



## Maltbabe

*I just voted*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Starsmom

*VOTING TIME!! *
*   *
*WOW! 168 on the board...*
*Everyone get their 2 VOTES in today?? *
**​


----------



## njdrake

I just voted again so total of 4 today :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

I got the lion,panda,owl and the little black lab puppy in the basket.


----------



## Starsmom

michellerobison said:


> I got the lion,panda,owl and the little black lab puppy in the basket.


I've had two different lions, two pandas, two owls, and that Lab pup is so cute! There's 2 zebras, elephants - gee it's like a zoo!


----------



## allheart

Wow, a beautiful tiger


----------



## mfa

got a panda!!

BUMP


----------



## Starsmom

**
*West Coasters, and other Lurkers...*​ 
*it's time to VOTE!!*
**​


----------



## cyndrae

Marsha thanks for keeping this up front. I am now in the habit to vote two times a day.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

I got an owl! I just got a droid, so now I can start voting on there too  How are we doing Marsha?


----------



## Starsmom

Cutie Patootie said:


> I got an owl! I just got a droid, so now I can start voting on there too  How are we doing Marsha?


According to Edie we may have a shot at one of the DARK HORSE prizes. Results are up daily by 10ish EST b/c I'm just getting up here in Vegas. Go here to see the progress:
Current Results for the Holiday Shelter Challenge (







1 2 3 ... Last Page) 

As always - A big Thank You to you and EVERYONE who has made this Challenge be close for a prize award! :thumbsup:...

*BUT DON'T STOP VOTING!*


----------



## michellerobison

Cutie Patootie said:


> I got an owl! I just got a droid, so now I can start voting on there too  How are we doing Marsha?


 
Isn't the Droid great?
Type in www.theanimalrescuesite.com/


Then look for the shelter vote. Or you can type in Spoiled maltese site,sign in ,look for mine or other signatures that have the direct link and click.
The droid has it's own IP so you can vote on it twice per day too!


----------



## mfa

tiger

BUMP


----------



## Starsmom

​http://www.lifeshore.com/smiley/img932.search.htm*122 on the board*

*west coasters, lurkers, and other members on the* *board ...*

*Time is getting short -* 
*IT'S TIME TO VOTE!*

**​


----------



## allheart

Panda


----------



## Cutie Patootie

So far I am loving it! I have a lot to learn though...I feel so old sometimes with this new technology! My teenagers are so good at it and they don't even have a smart phone. B) Thanks for the info Michelle! I am going to go and try it now before I go to work this morning. 

I got a skunk for the first time this morning! :w00t:

BUMP




michellerobison said:


> Isn't the Droid great?
> Type in www.theanimalrescuesite.com/
> 
> 
> Then look for the shelter vote. Or you can type in Spoiled maltese site,sign in ,look for mine or other signatures that have the direct link and click.
> The droid has it's own IP so you can vote on it twice per day too!


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Yay! Just voted from the Droid!!! It took me a little while, but I got it. The buttons just seem so small that I kept punching in the wrong letters. It wouldn't let me sign in to SM. Maybe because I signed in on my home PC already? Anyway, I got another skunk! I sure hope that doesn't mean my day at work is going to stink.  Have a great day, I'm off to work!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Cutie Patootie said:


> Yay! Just voted from the Droid!!! It took me a little while, but I got it. The buttons just seem so small that I kept punching in the wrong letters. It wouldn't let me sign in to SM. Maybe because I signed in on my home PC already? Anyway, I got another skunk! I sure hope that doesn't mean my day at work is going to stink.  Have a great day, I'm off to work!!!


 
On the bottom of the screen you can touch or swipe left to right and a plus and minus sign to enlarge and reduce the screen size. If you enlarge you have to use your finger to skootch the screen around to push buttons. I found that out playing w/ it.

My step son had to give me some Droid 101 since I'd never had a smart phone before. I had the RAZR for 5 years. Jason had the Iphone,easier to learn,Droid was a little harder,but he loves it.
I'm glad I got it too. It's great for quick finding info...and extra shelter votes....



I do use magnifying eyeglasses to see it...much easier for these old eyeballs!


----------



## mfa

skunk!

BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

Cutie Patootie said:


> Yay! Just voted from the Droid!!! It took me a little while, but I got it. The buttons just seem so small that I kept punching in the wrong letters. It wouldn't let me sign in to SM. Maybe because I signed in on my home PC already? Anyway, I got another skunk! I sure hope that doesn't mean my day at work is going to stink.  Have a great day, I'm off to work!!!


It shouldn't make a difference. I have my desk top,2 lap tops and Droid all going at the same time,Al laughs he says it looks like business central or the CNN news room!

Those buttons are tiny ,I use the corner of my finger to minimize my finger area,kinda helps so I can see what I'm pushing. Can't use a stylus like you can on other phones since it's the warmth of your finger that activates it,not the pressure of the finger. I find pressing too hard doesn't work,so I use a very light touch,works the best.

Can you tell I love this phone?


----------



## michellerobison

Vote,vote ,vote,only a few days left!!!


----------



## allheart

Got me another Lion. Seems whenever I get the Lion, I have a really good day  What a beautiful creature.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

You are too funny Michelle! I am sure I'll be loving it a lot more once I get the hang of it, and yes those darn buttons are tiny! Voted again this afternoon though and it was a bit easier the second time around...geez I feel old when it comes to technology! :blush: 




michellerobison said:


> It shouldn't make a difference. I have my desk top,2 lap tops and Droid all going at the same time,Al laughs he says it looks like business central or the CNN news room!
> 
> Those buttons are tiny ,I use the corner of my finger to minimize my finger area,kinda helps so I can see what I'm pushing. Can't use a stylus like you can on other phones since it's the warmth of your finger that activates it,not the pressure of the finger. I find pressing too hard doesn't work,so I use a very light touch,works the best.
> 
> Can you tell I love this phone?


----------



## Starsmom

*THERE'S STILL TIME TO VOTE FOR TODAY*

*EVERYONE VOTED THEIR 2ND FOR THE DAY?*
*VOTE NOW!*


**​


----------



## mfa

tiger 

BUMP


----------



## edelweiss

Penguin!


----------



## Starsmom

*28 members and 100 lurkers are on the board now...*

*If you have not VOTED please do so NOW!*
*The push is on - *
*THERE'S JUST 2 DAYS LEFT! *
*Get those numbers to move some more!*
**



*VOTE! VOTE! VOTE! VOTE NOW!*​


----------



## michellerobison

Did my votes,two more day folks,let's hope it's enough!


----------



## Sandcastles

A very large Lion!


----------



## Starsmom

*Let's do some good...*​ 
*It's time to*
*VOTE!*
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Penguin,lion,fox,tiger. We only have a couple days left...Let's get some money for Edie and the fluffs!!!!


----------



## mfa

elephant!

BUMP


----------



## Starsmom

*TICK,TICK, TICK... *​ 
​ 
*1 DAY LEFT FOR VOTING*
**​


----------



## allheart

Mr. Skunky again......bump


----------



## revakb2

I got dog in a basket.


----------



## Starsmom

**
*HEY THERE!*
*EAST COASTERS AND OTHER LURKERS*
*IT'S **VOTING TIME! *
*WE'RE AT THE COUNTDOWN... *​ 
*29 HOURS AND 40 MINUTES*​ 
**​


----------



## michellerobison

Sunday is the last day,Vote!!!!


----------



## allheart

A Sheltie with the most loving eyes. Wow that was a treat.


----------



## michellerobison

doggie in a basket,owl,goat,cat. Last day to vote,let's make it really count!


----------



## mfa

cow


----------



## Starsmom

*DID YOU VOTE TODAY?*

*THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS...*

*8 hours and 07 minutes TO THE END!*
**
*VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!*​


----------



## michellerobison

OMG I just found a way to vote more than twice,I wish I'd found this out earlier. I copied and pasted the link into different browsers. I used Firefox,Avant,Explorer and I could vote three times per day on each device. I voted 12 times today. Try it now,we can squeak in extra votes. I told you I was going to try to find a way to vote more than twice!


----------

